# Everybody's gone to the rapture PS4



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, a couple of week's ago I discovered this game and it had all the things I like - set in an English village with fantastic graphics, great soundtrack, interesting story etc. It also had good reviews - 8.5/10 on IGN and 9/10 on GameSpot. Well, if any of you suffer from insomnia, this is the game for you. I spent hours moving characters around the village, following a ball of light and listening to what sounded like episodes from the Archers. The only interaction in the game is listening to radio/telephone messages and tilting the controller in order to listen to people talking. The setting and music were fantastic but what a wasted opportunity!


----------

